# Dad's End of the Year Clean Out!!!



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

Was out at my Dad's house the other day and he decided to clean out some bottles that he had no room for. Most of these are bottles we have dug in the last year ,and a few are ones he picked up here and there. When we dig ,I bring home alot of bottles and he is usually quite reserved in what he carries home. Even the ones he has brought home, most he really does'nt want . So , at the end of the year here is what I get that he did not want. I love bringing home 2 boxes of bottles that are already cleaned up!! Nothing real fancy in here, just alot of nice bottles that we cant just leave in the pit or dump. 


                                 Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

Some close ups


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

more


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

The Breton Harmless Hair Color bottle was actually a Christmas gift from Dad. He knows that I love the full lable/contents bottles and found this one on flea bay. This is one sweet bottle in my opinion.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

The embossing.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

Some of the amber bottles Dad gave me are very nice.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone have a mange problem?


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

A small whisky??


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

one more.


----------



## dcoffin5 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a nice haul of bottles!  
 Nice way to start out the new year...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 1, 2010)

Not only are the bottles clean but they look like they have been tumbled. You're lucky if they come out of the ground that way except for a little soap and water. In my area every bottle needs a tumbling to get bottles as clean as yours. The bottles were a nice gift from your dad. I would love to see the ones that he kept if this is what he gave away.


----------



## Ohio Rob (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the Eagle Hair Restorer and I'm a sucker for hutchinsons.  Are the hutches from Ohio.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Staunton Dan
> 
> Not only are the bottles clean but they look like they have been tumbled. You're lucky if they come out of the ground that way except for a little soap and water. In my area every bottle needs a tumbling to get bottles as clean as yours. The bottles were a nice gift from your dad. I would love to see the ones that he kept if this is what he gave away.


 
 Some of the bottles that you see have been oiled , but we do get some pretty clean bottles from the dumps. Most of the bottles from the privies are hazy but some of those come out nice too. We dont have a tumbler , but it sure would be nice to have one. Digger Ry sure does nice work and when you see the pictures of his bottles it makes it hard not to buy a tumbler. I find that a good cleaning with soap and water and a little oil rubbed on if they are hazy and they will display pretty nice. My Dads collection is very nice and he usually keeps only higher end stuff. Bitters ,flasks,pontiled meds are more his pace.

                                            Twig.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Ohio Rob
> 
> I like the Eagle Hair Restorer and I'm a sucker for hutchinsons.  Are the hutches from Ohio.


 The Eagle Hair Restorer is one of my favorites too. Two of the hutches are from Ohio. One is Fishers Brothers Bottlers from Cleveland Oh. , and the other is Jung Brewing Co. mineral water dept from Cincinnatti Oh.

    I also have a 12 sided hutch from Cleveland Oh. , that needs to be tumbled it is very hazy. It is a Geo. Schmuck's Ginger Ale. I bet Digger Ry could do wonders for it.

                       Twig.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 1, 2010)

I like every one of those little darlins! That would be an "instant collection" to lots of folks.. your Dad rules!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice of your dad. The last I remember you were selling all of your bottles for family reasons.So I hope all is well with you and your's. I
  think a bottle means more to one when it comes from a loved one or a dear friend. THAT'S A NICE COLECTION!!!!!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> Very nice of your dad. The last I remember you were selling all of your bottles for family reasons.So I hope all is well with you and your's. I
> think a bottle means more to one when it comes from a loved one or a dear friend. THAT'S A NICE COLECTION!!!!!


 Hi Star!

   I did have to sell off my collection,but the good thing about digging is you can always find more. Most all of my good bottles are gone , but that makes it more fun when you do dig a good one. I found a Vaughns Vegtable Lithontriptic not too long ago , and that is probably my best find lately. The family is doing well, thank you for asking. Still no job as mine went to Mexico, but things will turn around. I have a little town not far from here that had its hay-day in the 1830's to 1860's so I am waiting on a chance to get over there and get some permissions to dig. Every house on the main drag of this little town are very old and it appears that quite a few of them have open back yards still. Hope there are some good pits there.

                  Twig.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome bottles twig! Your Dad sounds like a hell of a guy. Did you happen to get my pm?


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: DiggerBryan
> 
> Awesome bottles twig! Your Dad sounds like a hell of a guy. Did you happen to get my pm?


 Hey Bryan,

       I got your P.M. , we just have to get some decent weather now. I am under about 9 inches of snow.
                                                          Twig.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jan 8, 2010)

I hear you on that. I was gonna head to one of my spots that produces quite a few milks but ended up shoveling snow instead of dirt. []


----------

